# UPGRADE: Open Differential kit (v) Auto Turn kit



## Tom34 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hey gang, great forum, long time lurker, first time member. 

I have an Ariens 11.5 HP 11528LE (926102) either 2005 or 2006. When the belt stretched, I went with the 2 belt conversion kit. Problem solved, awesome performance. Now its getting time to replace the drive disc and I have to get into the transmission box so I was thinking of upgrading the the lever activated locking axle to either the: 

Tried and true "Open Differential Kit 52601600 $146"

(or)

The newer "Auto Turn Kit 72601300 $139"

Price difference is insignificant as is installation difficulty. 

Was wondering what the pros & cons of each are. Both have to be better than the LE locking axle which only turns well in one direction and often requires rocking the machine to release the tension on the axle before locking and unlocking. 

Thanks, Tom


----------



## conwaylake (Feb 6, 2014)

*auto turn kit fits older models ??*

Just thought I'd throw this out there. 

Is there an Auto Turn Kit to fit something like 924050 (ST824 during 80's)


----------



## Tom34 (Jan 26, 2016)

I don't know what models/years the up grade kits are available for. I "chatted" with an Ariens rep online, gave him the numbers for my machine and he said both kits are avail.

My LE with the locking axle where only the left wheel unlocks with the squeeze of a trigger under the left handle is great for straight runs and going next to cars as it doesn't lurch to either side when locked but very poor turning capabilities, especially right turns. Also often have to rock the machine a little sometimes to release the tension on the axle before squeezing the trigger to unlock/lock it. 

Was hoping I could get some insight from owners of the DLE open differential (vs) new Auto Turn.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum Tom

The 52601600 is just a differential, not a kit.










DIFFERENTIAL AXLE RETROFIT KIT 72601300, For Models: 926002, 003, 009, 011, 027, 102, 103, 302, 303, 304

Instructions: http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/18400700.PDF

Maybe yours just needs an adjustment ??
Remote Wheel Lock (926002, 003, 102, 103, 
302, 303, 304)
Squeeze and release the remote wheel lock to lock the 
left wheel for better traction when throwing snow or to 
unlock the left wheel for easier steering. 
NOTE: 
The wheel lock will not release when under 
load. Do not unlock the wheel while turning. If the 
wheel lock will not release, turn the unit slightly left or 
right to relieve axle load and release the axle lock.

If remote wheel lock does not lock or unlock properly, 
adjust or repair before operation (see 
REMOTE WHEEL LOCK (926002, 003, 102, 103, 302, 303, 304)
on page 24)

http://apache.ariens.com/manuals/02983600.pdf


.


----------



## Tom34 (Jan 26, 2016)

My 11528 LE is adjusted w/in specs but my driveway is on an incline so when I get to the top I always have to rock the machine to remove the load on the axle before unlocking to turn. Also only turns well when pivoting on the unlocked left wheel. 

My ? is which is better: DLE kit 52601600 or the new Auto Turn 72601300. Pros & cons of each....Thanks, Tom.


----------



## chrisexv6 (Feb 4, 2014)

Tom34 said:


> My 11528 LE is adjusted w/in specs but my driveway is on an incline so when I get to the top I always have to rock the machine to remove the load on the axle before unlocking to turn. Also only turns well when pivoting on the unlocked left wheel.
> 
> My ? is which is better: DLE kit 52601600 or the new Auto Turn 72601300. Pros & cons of each....Thanks, Tom.


Ive ordered the 726... kit for my 926LE, will report back once the transformation is complete (I need new wheels along with the kit but managed to find the wheels cheaply already)

As mentioned before the 526... part number is just the diff and not a kit. There might be other things that need to be done to make it work with the 11528, whereas the 726... kit is built specifically for that purpose.

To make the 526... part work you might need to change axles, possibly to the parts that are included in the 726... kit.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

You might be better off reading Auto Turn threads in the Ariens forum? I have no experience with Auto Turn, but I've had 2 Ariens machines with open differentials. 

I think it's a great system, extremely easy to maneuver. Pivoting in place is trivial. It can be pulled off-course, since nothing actually locks the axle together when trying to go straight. 

And you get less traction with an open differential, vs a system that can send power to both wheels. A single wheel with no traction (like rubber on smooth ice) can stop you in your tracks. My driveway is inclined, and I use chains. I've only had to lock the differential twice in several years of Ariens open-diff ownership. So for my setup, I generally get plenty of traction even with the open differential. And having the differential makes the machine so much easier to manage than my previous locked-axle MTD, which was lighter.


----------



## Tom34 (Jan 26, 2016)

The locking LE axle is almost unstoppable for long straight runs plowing through the deep heavy wet slippery snows we get in NJ but its a bear to maneuver in tight places having to constantly unlock the axle which usually requires rocking the machine to remove the tension on the axle. 

Hoping the 726 kit isn't too sensitive making the machine have a mind of its own. Very eager to hear your report on how it works. 

On another note, I installed the "dual belt" kit several years back. Much heavier/thicker steel components & very reasonable & came with 2 new belts. No more belt slipping & have not replaced a belt since.


----------



## Tom34 (Jan 26, 2016)

My LE is the first Ariens machine I have used. I thought the open axle on the Ariens DLE & Professional models acted like a limited slip rear where it automatically locked up and put power to both wheels when slippage was detected. I guess my thought was no good :-(


----------



## chrisexv6 (Feb 4, 2014)

Ive read the threads about auto-turn being more of a pain than its worth. I know a few people with auto-turn model Ariens and they have no complaints about it tracking straight or not (and they dont even have the poly skids)

I already added poly skids to my machine a few years ago so I figure if thats the fix for auto-turn, its already in place on my unit.

If I had gotten one model up (11528) we wouldnt be having this discussion....the trigger lock diff would be perfectly fine for my needs. I just hadnt realized Ariens came out with an AutoTurn retrofit kit until last week....you can even see replies from me back in 2014 asking if my LE could be turned into AutoTurn. The consensus was that the axle, diff, etc were relatively inexpensive, but the WHEELS were the big expense....luckily I found them cheap off Ebay.


----------



## Tom34 (Jan 26, 2016)

Does the Auto Turn require special wheels?


----------



## chrisexv6 (Feb 4, 2014)

Tom34 said:


> Does the Auto Turn require special wheels?


The axles used with models that had an actual differential (trigger lock on a 11528LE, etc) are slotted and keyed: keyed to keep the wheels locked to the axle and slotted for a spring clip on the end of the axle to keep the wheels from rolling off the axle

The non-diff models (like my 926LE) have the old school linch pin setup with a hole in the axle that you line up with a hole in the wheel hub to put the pin through (if you want the wheel to be driven) or you push the wheel back a bit on the axle and put the pin through just the axle hole so the wheel itself will free wheel.

As such, the axles included in the retrofit kit are slotted and keyed, so I needed new wheels to match.

The current size (8" diameter) keyed wheels are harder to find and are expensive. But I found a set of stock (for my 926) size wheels that are keyed and they were much cheaper. Will it affect AutoTurn? I dont know, but Im thinking the smaller wheels were standard on all the models they made the AutoTurn kit for, so it should already be "ready" to work OK with them. Time will tell....the retro kit is still on backorder for me.


----------



## Tom34 (Jan 26, 2016)

I just helped a friend assemble a med duty ($799) Briggs & Stratton 24 inch snowblower. Axle locked all the time unless a pin is pulled from a wheel. Machine is heavy enough where it is a bear to turn with the the axle locked. Given owner is in his 60's, I think unlocked with chains is going to be the way to go. I tried to talk him into an Ariens Platinum 24 for ease of use, incredible power / performance, longevity & re-sale value. I think he is going to wish he had taken my advice. 

I got my Ariens 11.5 HP 28 inch 11528 LE for 1/2 price ($675) at HD in 2006 so I have no complaints but if I was buying one today the slightly smaller but more powerful 13 HP platinum 24 would be worth the wait to save up the extra $$.


----------



## chrisexv6 (Feb 4, 2014)

Yep, if I were to be forced to buy something to replace my 926LE, the 24" Platinum would be the answer. Im spoiled by the sliding rotation and deflector controls, which means I need a Platinum model to get them again. I know a few people with the Platinum 30" and they all say its a great machine but too big. I think 26/27 is the sweet spot for properties like mine, but they dont make a Platinum 26, so 24 it would have to be.

On the flipside, once I get the AutoTurn installed on my 926, I have pretty much everything I want in a blower. A little extra juice for heated handlebars would be nice, but isnt imperative.


----------



## Tom34 (Jan 26, 2016)

I read somewhere a guy installed a bigger stater to generate more electrical power but I forget all the details of how involved it was. Also saw a few cool aftermarket light kits that actually directed a good amount of light to the work area just in front of the bucket.


----------



## PapaBill (Feb 7, 2016)

*Auto Steer*

I own both the 11528LE and a just purchased Deluxe 28SHO with the Auto Steer. I can see the appeal of the Auto Steer on the heavy 11528; for what it's worth I would not recommend it due to the quirkiness of it. I'd like to see Ariens offer a kit to replace the Auto Steer with a simple locked axle.

Have you tried lifting up the bars or maybe putting it in reverse to take the strain off of the drivetrain before using the lever? I seldom use it, preferring to just bull it around at the end of a straight run.


----------



## Tom34 (Jan 26, 2016)

If HD had the 11528DLE 1/2 price in 2006 when I bought the 11528LE 1/2 price I would have jumped on it but in my area the DLE was a dealer only model which rarely got discounted and nothing even remotely close to 1/2 price. 

The only thing that seems to work for me when the axle is loaded on an incline is to rock the machine. Its not the end of the world but does get more tiring as each year passes.

As somebody already mentioned, an Auto Steer with a lockup feature that kept the Auto Turn Differential from opening would be the best of both worlds. Many ways to do it but a manual transmission style spring loaded pressure plate clutch assembly would allow instant "On the Fly" activation/de-activation. The clutch pack could be made in two 1/2 circle sections so the sacrificial clutch halves could be replaced without having to disassemble the axle. Once in production couldn't add more than $100 to the cost of the machine which is really insignificant in the higher end units.


----------



## Tom34 (Jan 26, 2016)

Did you get the kit installed and get a chance to use it?


----------



## chrisexv6 (Feb 4, 2014)

Tom34 said:


> Did you get the kit installed and get a chance to use it?


Got in installed, was pretty easy. Needed to grind down the keystock I bought since the Ariens keys are rectangle and not square.

Also noticed that even with the wheels installed there was enough side to side play on the axle that it could cause the diff assembly to bind against the pinion sprocket. Added some washers between wheel hub and tractor unit along with nylon washer between wheel clip and hub and that tightened everything right up (which makes me wonder....is it possible that some people having trouble with the AutoTurn actually be having the diff bind up aginst the sprocket?)

I didnt get to use it in snow, of course....and it looks like that might not happen until next season (nuts!) but I did drive it around my driveway for a bit and its pretty nice. You can tell when its locked into 2WD and it takes a bit of a pull to get it out of 2WD (I imagine it would be easier in actual snow) but so far I like it. At minimum it makes the darn thing a lot easier to park in my garage and move around while its not running. I was also able to "one hand" a complete 360 at the end of my driveway. Hopefully it works as well in actual snow, but that remains to be seen.


----------



## chrisexv6 (Feb 4, 2014)

Bringing this thread back from the dead, but for good reason.

Was finally able to try out my AutoTurn converted 926LE....worked like a champ! We ended up with about 6" of wet, heavy snow. I never had a loss in traction and the unit was surprisingly easy to turn. Even did it with one hand (mostly because I HAVE to, my left wrist is currently messed up)

Its just one small storm but so far the project is a winner IMHO.


----------



## forbeskm (Jan 16, 2017)

I have a 926001, Ariens says auto turn won't work on it since its a solid axle. This does not appear to be true as the kit 72601300 has everything it seems. I understand I would need new wheels, tires and keys but that should be it right? Chris did you have a 926001 solid axle?


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I have a 921002 it's a 1027LE and sent ariens a email hoping the kit will fit, Was planning to flip this one but other than the parts I've already ordered and recieved it runs great but the axle is gone to crap and rusted up pretty good, So this kit may be worth it for me as I now would love to keep this machine as the engine runs well and most is solid other than one spot with a little rot but can get that repaired. So how does the auto turn work on these older machines, any of the issues of the newer ones with the lighter front ends, hoping this will be a option as the kit seems to come with all the parts to replace what's worn out on this one. AND the wheels on this are the right ones if I can ever get them off the axle lol.


----------



## chrisexv6 (Feb 4, 2014)

Ive only used it twice this season but havent had any issues. Keep in mind, though, I already have the poly skids and spent a good amount of time making sure everything is even (per the Auto Turn Adjustments thread). I also have the kit installed on a unit with 15" size wheels/tires, whereas the units from the factory with AutoTurn are all 16" size wheels/tires. Not sure it makes a difference but I figured Id throw it out there.

Its gotten a bit squirrelly on me a couple times, but they were some pretty big ruts in our sidewalk which would throw the unit around a little even with the stock pinned-axle setup.

It looks like the official fix for the new units was to move the axle location, not something that can really be done to older unit.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I emailed Ariens and they sent me the kit number for the kit that fits mine, also has 15" although I'm first going to try and fix the old axle, it's all there but all the bushings are worn to crap so taking a chance and ordered all the bushings and a new spring and hoping for the best, only $30 so not too much risk but may end up adding auto turn if this proves to be a dependable machine.


----------



## Toms Fixit (Feb 26, 2018)

It seems to be very clear that Ariens has a problem with their Auto-Turn System and refuses to own up to it. I have a 2013 Pro 28 that cost me $2000, hardly used on one residence, and the Auto Turn just slips if you come into the heavier snow at the end of the road. Being in the snowblower repair business for the last 40 years, I can assure you it's a poor design with apparent weak internal springs after a few years causing the problem in the gear assembly. Until these moron engineers and sales force at Ariens steps up and fixes a simple issue in an otherwise beautiful machine, a recommend staying away from all Ariens Blowers till a replacement/ Repair Kit is officially issued fir this.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome to the forum. 

I'm sorry to hear you're having trouble with it. There have certainly been complaints with Autoturn, unfortunately. But most seem to involve it not tracking straight, and getting confused and jerking to the side, when the skids catch on something, and it should be going straight. 

I don't, however, recall hearing complaints about the system just slipping, and losing forward drive entirely while driving straight. You have ample blowers experience, so I'm sure it's not just a case of the friction disk slipping, or you would have caught that. Is it possible that a spring broke within the unit, and is causing your problem? 

People have talked about putting spacers within the Autoturn unit, to basically lock it up, and make it act like just a "dumb" gear. So it must be possible to open it up for inspection somehow. I think there was also talk of installing stiffer springs, to make it require a firmer twist, before it would unlock the transmission. Or you could maybe put shims behind these ones, to help. 

Your problem doesn't sound typical, so maybe there's something weird going on with yours. But hopefully it can be checked and resolved somehow.


----------

